# My morning at the lakes and activity centre... Pics..



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

...and my afternoon shopping .....

With my friend and her family over at the fishing lakes/golf course/activity centre, near here... 

Usually very busy on the weekend but being Easter many people are away, so only a handful fishing, and a few kids at the activity area.. , and barely anyone on the golf course.. however the restaurant was booked up , so we couldn't have lunch there... had to have it later in town...

This is a small area where people can fish and don't need a permit, so people picnic here with their children away from the bigger lakes and serious anglers..







This is the creek at the bottom near the lakes.. I love this area..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Down at the 'fishermen only'' ..lakes....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

At the activity area...crossbows, archery and Axe throwing...


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2022)

Do the anglers have to pay for this privilege?  Or the folks using the equipment?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Then into town for lunch and some shopping...

This is where I had lunch .. a quick snack... before going shopping by myself...






...and then in the sales .. I treated myself to these as birthday gift for myself tomorrow...






...and these...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...my idea of a perfect day.....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> Do the anglers have to pay for this privilege?  Or the folks using the equipment?


yes.. ..to both questions...


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks Holly (even though I now know not your real name), great pictures, a nice place to go.

Never heard of an "anglers only" lake.


----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 16, 2022)

Lovely, lovely pictures Holly
What are the tall poles with something hanging from wires?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Lovely, lovely pictures Holly
> What are the tall poles with something hanging from wires?


that's the climbing frame ..  with  hanging tyres, and all sorts of obstacles for people to get past... it's pretty high....


----------



## RubyK (Apr 16, 2022)

Looking at your pictures, I could almost breathe that fresh air!


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

So Beautiful, those shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Tish said:


> So Beautiful, those shoes are gorgeous.


I know....I love those blue suede ones... I got them for so cheap in the sales as well.. reduced from £79.99 to £5... they'd been reduced several times .. and it was my lucky day lol... the beige ones were quite a bit more...


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2022)

@hollydolly  .. Even though you didn't get to have lunch at the place you like, it sounds as though you had a pretty good day, Hols. I used to have similar shoes at one time, but can't wear them anymore. I hope you get a lot of pleasure out of your purchases. 

Those photos make my mind feel peaceful and calm


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly  .. Even though you didn't get to have lunch at the place you like, it sounds as though you had a pretty good day, Hols. I used to have similar shoes at one time, but can't wear them anymore. I hope you get a lot of pleasure out of your purchases.


I had a super day Pinks, thanks. I knew it was going to be sunny and warm today and forecast is for  cloud tomorrow  on my birthday plus as it's Easter Sunday everything is more or less closed.. so I decided to do everything nice today..


----------



## fatboy (Apr 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes.. ..to both questions...


looks like a carp fishing lake


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

fatboy said:


> looks like a carp fishing lake


it might be..however there's signs up everywhere for the fishermen and anglers and it doesn't specify Carp.....there's actually 3 lakes...


----------



## Oldntired (Apr 16, 2022)

Love the shoes!!
Are those day tents, or can people spend the night in them? Looks fun.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Oldntired said:


> Love the shoes!!
> Are those day tents, or can people spend the night in them? Looks fun.


Those tents belong to the anglers, so they can sleep in them overnight if they have a weekend fishing permit..


----------



## officerripley (Apr 16, 2022)

So pretty and green there; that's something I greatly miss where I live now.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 16, 2022)

Lovely, and thanks for sharing!  What a great way to celebrate a pre-Birthday!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Those tents belong to the anglers, so they can sleep in them overnight if they have a weekend fishing permit..


Is that primarily meant to accommodate the ones who want to fish at night or in the extreme early hours of morning?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Is that primarily meant to accommodate the ones who want to fish at night or in the extreme early hours of morning?


I wouldn't know tbh, not being a fisherman, but we have many lakes around here where I live and when I walk around  any or all of them , it seems all the fishermen have those tents.. I think they keep all their kit inside them as well even if they're only fishing for the day...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm pleased I chose yesterday to go out because it was as you can see a Truly beutiful spring day with temps in the low 70's... today it's nice but it's kind of dull sunshine .. a semi blue /grey sky... so the pictures wouldn't have looked so nice..


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 17, 2022)

Great pics...did you try Archery?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> Great pics...did you try Archery?


No..no point in me trying archery I have OA in the first 2 fingers of my right hand... my DD  took it up some years ago for a while.. this photo was taken of her first lesson...


----------



## Remy (Apr 17, 2022)

Such a beautiful area!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Thank you Remy...


----------

